# Getting ready for the farmers market



## CaliChan (May 3, 2013)

Im really excited  I have about 50 pounds of soap ready to be pushed out this summer. My cousin in Boston is going to help me with the graphics and im looking up different prices for stickers for my round soaps. 
Me and my buddy are trying to think of official business names and so far the only thing thats catchy that we have come up with is
"Mama Chan's Soaps By Hand"
What do you guys think?


----------



## Cindiq4u (May 3, 2013)

Cute! Best wishes~ Sounds like you have good help..


----------



## theath2010 (May 3, 2013)

That sounds great I hope you do well at the market!


----------



## Ruthie (May 4, 2013)

I love that name!!  Best wishes- hope it goes well for you!


----------



## Miz Jenny (May 4, 2013)

The name is catchy. It will stick in people's minds


----------



## Ancel (May 4, 2013)

Great name! Good Luck!


----------



## kazmi (May 4, 2013)

Catchy name.  Best wishes!  You'll have to share pics since I'd love to see the stickers you choose.


----------



## moonbeam (May 4, 2013)

That's awesome! I am thrilled for you, I hope you love doing the Markets as much as most of us do! Please post pix, we want to hear all about it! (don't forget to bring enough water to drink so you don't get dehydrated, I made that mistake my very first Market and have NEVER done that again! )


----------



## Mommysoaper (May 4, 2013)

Good luck on your market!  Your name sounds catchy and easy to remember!


----------



## CaliChan (May 5, 2013)

Thanks guys  im really excited/nervous. Ive helped out with my friends booths before but ive never done my own. im just hoping everyone here loves my soaps as much as i love making them!


----------



## DeeAnna (May 5, 2013)

"...don't forget to bring enough water to drink so you don't get dehydrated..."

Yes -- words of wisdom. This has happened to me several times -- and in indoor fairs too! I just get so busy and distracted, I forget to drink enough.


----------



## Badger (May 5, 2013)

Best of luck in the Farmer's markets!  Your name sounds catchy and fun!  I read about you having a friend in Boston working on your graphics for you and had to laugh.  I have a friend in Washington state working on some graphics for me, and I live in Massachusetts


----------



## nebetmiw (May 26, 2013)

CaliChan said:


> Im really excited  I have about 50 pounds of soap ready to be pushed out this summer. My cousin in Boston is going to help me with the graphics and im looking up different prices for stickers for my round soaps.
> Me and my buddy are trying to think of official business names and so far the only thing thats catchy that we have come up with is
> "Mama Chan's Soaps By Hand"
> What do you guys think?




Congrats.  I like the name but it sticks  Why not try Mama Chan's Handmade Soaps.  Flows a bit easier.


----------

